# Problem With Europa Universalis 3



## whatdoisay (May 14, 2010)

With all expansions + latest official path.

The game becomes very choppy (short pauses every few 'days', unresponsive controls/screen movement etc.) for no apparent reason.

My pc should be far beyond capable of handling anything it can offer:

2.10ghz core 2 duo 
4gb ram
256mb 8600m gt


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
you have a laptop
and the common issues in laptop is heating, when the laptop hits a high temp the games will start to feel choppy and then they'll crash

download SIW from my sig, open it and choose "Sensors" under "Hardware"
check the temps.
play a game for about 10 to 15 mins or when the lag starts, minimize it and recheck the temperatures again.
please post both temp states (idle, under stress)


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Do you remember the last time you dusted your laptop?


----------



## whatdoisay (May 14, 2010)

RockmasteR said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF
> you have a laptop
> and the common issues in laptop is heating, when the laptop hits a high temp the games will start to feel choppy and then they'll crash
> 
> ...



The CPU stays below 60c and the graphics card around 70c. I also tried opening up my laptop and dusting it but there wasn't much there.

Don't think those temperatures are problematic so is there anything else I could try?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Have you done a full reinstall? If not, use Revo Uninstaller found in my sig. Is this the only game?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

60 C for the CPU is a bit high, not dangerous but still,
I suggest that you get a Laptop cooler
that way you can keep your laptop from overheating


----------



## darknedfren (Jul 21, 2011)

i have a similar problem, in menu the games work fine, but when i start a game, the games goes slow and stuck every second, i tryed to go far look, and it goes slow too, i don't know what's up with my laptop, i have an Alienware.

CPU: I7 Extreme
GPU: Ati Radeon HD 5870 1 Gb
Ram: 8Gb DDR3

i run FEAR3, Crysis2 and all new games with maximum grafics, but EU3 goes slow, plz i need help:upset:


----------

